# Upcoming Sigmoidoscopy



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a sigmoidoscopy on Thursday the 28th. I have to say I am fairly nervous! I have read a lot about the procedure and it sounds uncomfortable. I have some questions though...I have to go on a 24 hour fast and then drink a lot of the Fleet soda the afternoon and evening beforehand. The doctor told me I will be on the toilet for hours...I am so not looking forward to that! I have a question- will I still be going to the bathroom the morning of the 28th? I have to go through morning traffic to get to the hospital- it'll take me 40 minutes to get there and I'm afraid of having an accident in my car. What about afterwards? How did you feel after your sigmoidoscopy? Were you still sick from the prep? Do you really have horrible gas? Do they really pump you full of air?







I am nervous about the whole thing, but I know I can make it through it. I want to figure out what is making me so sick! Any advice/encouraging words would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 20248 (Apr 4, 2005)

citrimax said:


> I have a question- will I still be going to the bathroom the morning of the 28th? I have to go through morning traffic to get to the hospital- it'll take me 40 minutes to get there and I'm afraid of having an accident in my car.


I worried about the traffic thing loads myself so I got some Depends type pants just for the journey. As it turns out I was fine for the journey but it did mean it was one less thing to worry about! I'm sure you will be fine, I had a colonoscopy and it was nowhere near as bad as I imagined!


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, tomorrow is my prep day and Thursday is my sigmoidoscopy. I am more nervous about the prep then the actual procedure. I am nervous about being sick on the drive to the hospital, and I am nervous about being sick for hours. I have eaten lightly today so hopefully that will help. Thank you Arabella so much for your reply, it meant alot!


----------

